# Automator



## tchico (4 Juin 2005)

Bonjour à tous

Je voudrais réaliser une petit processus simple mais je sèche sur une action 
Action 1:Lancer une application 
action 2:attendre que je ferme l'application pour poursuivre
 (comment faire ?) 

. 
. 
Aussi 

Pour lancer un processus automatiquement afin qu'il s'exécute sans devoir cliquer sur "execute" 
Est-ce possible ? 

L'action 2 est ma question essentiel

Merci
________________


----------



## tchico (4 Juin 2005)

Pour la seconde question...

Je suis bête :sleep: 
Il fallait simplement enregistrer le fichier sous le format application   :love: 

Désolé


----------

